

The Scale of the Universe - joelrunyon
http://www.onemorelevel.com/game/scale_of_the_universe_2012

======
koenbok
Reminds me of IBMs Powers of Ten video:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fKBhvDjuy0>

------
mootothemax
Please can you link to the original (<http://htwins.net/scale2/>) and not the
blogspam version? :-)

~~~
joelrunyon
Oops - sorry, this is where I found it. I can't change the url after the
story's been submitted - sorry.

------
aoe
Great visualization.

Is there really no object in the 10^-24 - 10^-34 range?

~~~
oscilloscope
Looks like the Sloan Great Wall is the biggest:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sloan_Great_Wall>

"it is the largest known structure in the universe"

------
heed
Why did it stop at a planck length? I thought space was continuous.

~~~
zbyszek
It's a hard hypothesis to prove either way. One finds that quantum effects
dominate the physics at smaller length scales. In quantum theory, the smaller
a thing is (its Compton wavelength) the higher its mass or energy. At the
Planck scale the density becomes large enough for a black hole to form. So we
can get quantum fluctuations creating virtual black holes, which means that
the description of spacetime as a continuous thing is invalid.

